# St Patricks Day ...Portuguese style



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Courtesy of the Camara Municipal of Cascais and the Irish Association...






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BHJ7qmRwuuU


----------



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for posting this video, Siobhan! It was interesting to get a peek at part of the expat community in Cascais. I was inspired by the women interviewed to hear some have mastered Portuguese. So, that means there's hope for we beginners  My wife and I will be looking around in that area in Dec. --tickets purchased and apt. rental arranged. Again, thanks for the post!


----------

